# GSH/Black Lab



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

As some know, I lost my Pup over Christmas. I am looking for a German Short Hair Black Lab mix puppy. I found a place in South Dakota, but I do not care to drive that far. I have also sent E-Mail to GSH Club to see if they can help. The people I got my last from had their GSH fixed.

For all who dont know, this mix is perfect. there are only a hand full of breeders in the U.S. and they can bring a high dollar.

Thanks for any help.

FSH


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

good luck on getting a new pup.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

If anyone who is thinking about breeding these dogs, shoot me a pm.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i have a gsp/black lab mix and it is absolutly, positively, hands down, no questions asked, the best dog I have ever owned. I would not trade him for the world. Would probably never have killed a pheasant without him. Best mannered, well behaved dog you could ever imagine. I have a pure bred gsp as well and would give him up in a heartbeat if it came between the two. best of luck finding one...they are great dogs


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I Shock Em....I have never been around a breed of dog like this either..


----------

